# advice please



## jj1960 (Mar 14, 2017)

just a quickie 
I am growing feminised w/w they are 3 weeks in veg but I also have auto feminised ak 47 also at 3 weeks in the same room
is this ok to do or should I separate them
thanks


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2017)

The auto will do best under 20/4 and should be staring to set buds now. It wont do as well under 18/6. Also from germ to finish is usually under 10 weeks for an auto.


----------



## jj1960 (Mar 14, 2017)

i have them under 600 hps 24/0 
just wondering if the autos in the same room could maybe hermie my w/w


----------



## jj1960 (Mar 14, 2017)

my intention is to veg w/w and lst them until autos are done and then flower the w/w


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes they can be in the same room. why would you think the ww will hermie?


----------



## Lesso (Mar 15, 2017)

You will potentially have some height discrepancies once the auto starts stretching.


----------

